# Ucrania: lectura con info inquietante



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

*"Espere una escalada del conflicto en Donbass y Ucrania pronto", dice el corresponsal extranjero*​
Estados Unidos y Ucrania ya se están preparando en secreto para la guerra total con Rusia que pretenden hacer realidad.

_[Un tejano que se alistó como luchador por la libertad en el este de Ucrania, el autor Russell Bentley afirma que los halcones de guerra de la administración Biden y los funcionarios ucranianos neonazis están tramando un ataque de guerra química de "bandera falsa" para culpar a Putin como pretexto para declarar la guerra. -Editores]_

*




*
_Autor Russell Bentley en la fosa común y memorial de 75.000 víctimas de los nazis alemanes en Donetsk._ [Fuente:texasmonthly.com]

Estados Unidos y Ucrania se están preparando en secreto para una guerra total mientras avanzan propaganda para hacer parecer que Rusia es la agresora. Las conversaciones diplomáticas en Ginebra de Estados Unidos y Rusia no han logrado aliviar las tensiones porque Estados Unidos se negó a adherirse a la demanda de Rusia de que Ucrania "nunca, nunca" se convierta en miembro de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN). La subsecretaria de Estado, Wendy Sherman, declaró que Estados Unidos "no permitiría que nadie cerrara la política de puertas abiertas de la OTAN".

Desde el golpe de estado de Maidán de febrero de 2014, donde los fieles de los colaboradores nazis Stepan Bandera derrocaron al líder prorruso democráticamente elegido de Ucrania, Viktor Yanukovich, Estados Unidos ha proporcionado 2.500 millones de dólares en ayuda militar a los ucranianos, incluidos 450 millones de dólares solo en 2021. (¡Desde 2014, la UE ha proporcionado 17 000 millones de euros a Kiev!)







_El nacionalista ucraniano lleva un retrato del colaborador nazi Stepan Bandera en un mitin de apoyo al golpe de Maidán. [Fuente: npr.org]_


Esta ayuda ha incluido 100 lanzacohetes Javelin y al menos 500 cohetes, junto con entrenamiento en su uso.






_Un asesor de EE. UU. La Fuerza de Tarea Juvigny saluda a sus homólogos ucranianos en el Centro de Entrenamiento de Combate en Yavoriv, Ucrania. [_Fuente: georgetownsecuritystudiesreview.com]


Otros países de la OTAN, incluidos Canadá, Reino Unido, Polonia y Turquía, han proporcionado armas, entrenamiento e inteligencia. Turquía ha proporcionado drones de ataque Bayraktir e instructores, y tanto los jabalinos como los drones se han utilizado en combate contra las fuerzas de defensa de las Repúblicas del Donbass.






_El ministro de Defensa ucraniano Andriy Taran y el CEO de Baykar Haluk Bayraktar firman un acuerdo de UAV el 29 de septiembre de 2021._ [Fuente: defenseworld.net]


La propia Ucrania ha exigido recientemente a las mujeres de entre 18 y 60 años que se inscriban en el reclutamiento, incluidas las mujeres embarazadas y las madres con niños pequeños. Mientras tanto, la OTAN ya tiene 13.000 soldados, 200 tanques, 400 APC y 3 docenas de aviones y helicópteros estacionados en Europa del Este, y actualmente hay 10.000 "instructores" de la OTAN en Ucrania (incluidos 4.000 de los Estados Unidos). A principios de diciembre, el puerto griego de Alexandroupolis recibió el mayor envío de equipo militar estadounidense de su historia, incluidos helicópteros, vehículos aéreos no tripulados, tanques, IFV y artillería para el ejercicio anual de la OTAN "Resolución atlántica".

*Estados Unidos y Ucrania continúan los preparativos para el asalto a las Repúblicas del Donbass*
A principios de diciembre, el agua del río Severdonetsk, que suministra más del 90% del agua del grifo municipal a todas las principales ciudades de la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) en el este de Ucrania (así como a las principales ciudades del Óblast de Donetsk bajo control ucraniano), estaba contaminada por agentes químicos y biológicos de fuentes en Jarkov y Slavyansk.

Esta contaminación, aumentada por el "fracking" en las áreas del Óblast de Donetsk bajo control ucraniano, ha hecho que el agua del grifo de la RPD no sea adecuada para cocinar o beber.






_Un conductor de camión llena contenedores de agua con agua limpia en Pavlopil, al este de Ucrania. El gobierno de Zelensky de Ucrania contaminó deliberadamente el agua potable en la región en un importante crimen de guerra ignorado por los medios occidentales_. [Fuente: unicef.org]

La contaminación y/o denegación de agua potable a las poblaciones civiles constituye una "grave violación" y, por lo tanto, califica como crimen de guerra, tanto en virtud del Estatuto del Tribunal de Nuremberg como del Cuarto Convenio de Ginebra. 1]

El ataque químico al río Severdonetsk no es la única amenaza química y biológica contra las Repúblicas del Donbass por parte de Ucrania y sus patrocinadores occidentales.

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, informó el 21 de diciembre que 120 mercenarios estadounidenses recibieron entregas de armas químicas en las ciudades ucranianas ocupadas en primera línea de Avdeevka y Krasny Liman para su uso en un posible ataque de bandera falsa que podría atribuirse a Rusia.

El secretario de prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de la RPD, Eduard Basurin, confirmó que Ucrania había recibido varios lotes de sustancias tóxicas, toxina botulínica y un antídoto contra ella de los EE. UU.

Declaró:



> Se trajeron varios tipos de armas químicas a Ucrania. En octubre, uno de los envíos contenía un antídoto contra la toxina botulínica. En noviembre, se entregó el producto químico en sí. Se puede usar con lanzagranadas. El peso es pequeño. Se puede eliminar de los drones, y Ucrania ha estado usando drones de choque todo el tiempo últimamente.






En el sector sur del Frente, cerca de Mariupol, los ciudadanos de la aldea de primera línea de Granitnoye han informado que soldados ucranianos con trajes de protección química/biológica completa descargan contenedores.

Estos informes no son un buen augurio para una solución pacífica del conflicto en Ucrania que amenaza con expandirse a una guerra en toda regla que involucre a Estados Unidos y Rusia.

Los informes recuerdan los múltiples ataques de bandera falsa ampliamente y completamente desacreditados y expuestos por terroristas de ISIS (respaldados por Estados Unidos y la OTAN) en Siria, en los que civiles inocentes fueron masacrados para usarlos en videos de propaganda del "Casco Blanco", culpando falsamente de los asesinatos en masa a los ataques químicos del gobierno sirio legítimo. 2]


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

*Opción diplomática: ¿lo perseguirá la administración Biden?*
El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin y el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Sergey Lavrov han dicho varias veces que Rusia está dispuesta a usar la fuerza militar si Ucrania o la OTAN amenazan aún más a sus ciudadanos en Donbass o sus intereses nacionales estratégicos.

Rusia, sin embargo, primero ha propuesto una solución diplomática que Estados Unidos parece estar rechazando.

El 17 de diciembre de 2021, Rusia publicó un borrador de un par de tratados para garantías de seguridad mutuas entre Rusia, Estados Unidos y la OTAN, con ocho artículos específicos, el primero de los cuales es una demanda de igual reconocimiento de los intereses de seguridad de ambos países.

El segundo artículo requiere que ambos países se adhieran a los principios básicos consagrados en la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. El tercer artículo prohíbe a los signatarios utilizar el territorio de terceros países para la preparación de ataques armados. El cuarto artículo es muy específico: los Estados Unidos evitarán una mayor expansión hacia el este de la OTAN y negarán la membresía de la OTAN a cualquier otra ex república de la URSS, es decir, específicamente Ucrania, Moldavia y Georgia.

El quinto artículo prohíbe a cualquiera de las partes desplegar armas en espacios internacionales y de terceros para provocar o amenazar, incluido el acuerdo sobre las distancias máximas de alcance de buques de guerra y aeronaves. El sexto artículo es la prohibición del despliegue de misiles de corto y mediano alcance fuera de los territorios nacionales de las partes, o cuando dichos misiles puedan amenazar a la otra parte.

El séptimo artículo requiere la retirada de todas las armas nucleares desplegadas fuera de los territorios de ambas partes, y el desmantelamiento de la infraestructura existente fuera de los territorios para el despliegue de armas nucleares, y prohíbe el entrenamiento de los militares de otros países en el uso de armas nucleares. El octavo y último artículo estipula la entrada en vigor del Tratado una vez que se complete la ratificación por ambas partes.






_EE. UU. El presidente Joe Biden mantiene conversaciones virtuales con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en medio de los temores occidentales de que Moscú planea atacar Ucrania, mientras el secretario de Estado Antony Blinken escucha con otros funcionarios durante una videollamada segura desde la Sala de Situación de la Casa Blanca en Washington, D.C., el 7 de diciembre de 2021. _[Fuente: reuters.com]

Este tratado es sabio y altamente equitativo, un marco para la desescalada y un inconveniente de una posible guerra nuclear. Si Estados Unidos o la OTAN no ratifican este tratado, Rusia ha dejado claro que hará cumplir las disposiciones del Tratado por medios militares.

Rusia no está haciendo farol, y tienen la capacidad técnica y militar para hacerlo. Si los EE. UU. La negativa de la OTAN a ratificar el tratado o otras provocaciones en Ucrania conducen a la guerra, la responsabilidad recaerá absolutamente en ellos y no en Rusia. Los ejércitos, armas e infraestructura militar de la OTAN han avanzado literalmente hasta la frontera rusa, y como Vladimir Putin ha señalado, "no queda ningún lugar para retirarse".

El tratado no es un "último", sino la única alternativa viable a una confrontación militar seria que puede conducir fácilmente a una guerra importante. Desafortunadamente, parece que Ucrania y la OTAN, lideradas por Estados Unidos, no tienen intención de perseguir la opción diplomática, y continúan los preparativos y provocaciones que solo pueden conducir _y _conducirán a una respuesta militar de Rusia.

*Enmienda de la Constitución de Ucrania*
El 21 de diciembre, cuatro días después de que se publicara la propuesta de tratado ruso, Ucrania, por orden de Estados Unidos y la OTAN, con imprudente desfachatez, volvió a enmendar la Constitución de Ucrania para permitir que las tropas extranjeras operaran en suelo ucraniano, en preparación para múltiples ejercicios de la OTAN que se celebrarán en Ucrania en 2022.

Estas incluyen nueve maniobras que se llevarán a cabo en 2022, y el número de efectivos militares que participarán en ellas casi se duplicará en comparación con 2021, a 64.000.

El número de aviones y helicópteros se triplicará con creces, a 361, y los buques de guerra casi cuatro veces, a 256. Esta es una tremenda escalada militar, y aunque Rusia puede manejar fácilmente solo a los militares ucranianos, Rusia se enfrentará a un enemigo mucho más formidable si los refuerzos de la OTAN están en su lugar antes de que comiencen las hostilidades.

La ventana de oportunidad de Rusia para un ataque preventivo es cuestión de semanas, y el 29 de diciembre, el presidente Putin anunció que Rusia y Bielorrusia han programado sus propios ejercicios militares para febrero y marzo de 2022.

Es muy posible e incluso "muy probable" que estos "ejercicios" no se lleven a cabo en Rusia o Bielorrusia, sino en la propia Ucrania. Esta posibilidad ya ha llevado al Reino Unido a anunciar planes para evacuar a sus soldados y a Estados Unidos a comenzar los preparativos para evacuar a sus ciudadanos de Ucrania.

El 4 de febrero de 2022 será el día de apertura de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno en Beijing, y Putin ha anunciado su intención de asistir. Estados Unidos y la OTAN tienen un historial de iniciar enfrentamientos militares y geopolíticos durante los Juegos Olímpicos, como se vio con el golpe de Maidan en 2014 durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Sochi y el ataque georgiano a Osetia del Sur durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Verano de 2008 en Beijing. Todos los factores anteriores han llevado a muchos analistas, incluido este autor, a predecir el inicio de importantes operaciones militares en febrero de 2022.

*Opciones no militares y la alianza de Rusia con China*
Si el colectivo "Occidente" - EE. UU. /OTAN: continúen sus avances y ataques contra Rusia, Rusia también tiene múltiples opciones de la variedad no cinética con las que responder. Medios económicos, técnicos y políticos que pueden enseñar, _incluso de manera no militar_, lo que Vladimir Putin describió una vez como "el verdadero significado del dolor".

Las capacidades de guerra electrónica de Rusia son actualmente inigualables en el mundo. El sistema Murmansk-BN tiene la capacidad de suprimir la comunicación por radio y satélite a lo largo de una distancia de 3.000 kilómetros, y ha demostrado ser eficaz contra objetivos duros como los EE. UU. F-35. Operando desde su propio territorio, Rusia puede suprimir no solo aeronaves militares, sino también el tráfico aéreo civil y el transporte terrestre y otras comunicaciones en toda Europa, incluido el Reino Unido.

Rusia puede jugar la carta energética: la dependencia de la UE del petróleo y el gas rusos (47% en 2021) se ha vuelto dolorosamente clara este año, pero es un hecho poco conocido que Rusia es el tercer mayor proveedor de productos derivados del petróleo de Estados Unidos. En 2020, Estados Unidos importó 538.000 barriles _por día _de Rusia, e incluso más en 2021. El suministro de Rusia representa el 7% de todas las importaciones de petróleo de los Estados Unidos, y aunque una pérdida de energía del 7% sería un gran golpe para los Estados Unidos, Rusia puede desviar fácilmente estos envíos hacia el Este y venderlos allí.

Si Rusia cortara sus suministros de energía a la UE, la devastación económica sería inmediata e inconmensurable. Y la destrucción física y de infraestructura sería aún peor. La gente literalmente se congelaría hasta la muerte, las tuberías se congelarían y estallaban, las fábricas se cerrarían y deteriorarían, nunca se reabrirían. Eso realmente está sucediendo ahora en Ucrania. Estados Unidos y la UE deberían echar un vistazo a eso y tomar una lección de ello.

La asociación estratégica Rusia-China no solo es militar, es económica. La economía estadounidense hoy en día es una fachada, un tigre de papel sin fuerza ni fundamentos reales. La deuda nacional de los Estados Unidos es oficialmente de 30 billones de dólares, más del 90% del PIB, y el verdadero número, incluidos los "pasivos no financiados" del gobierno de los Estados Unidos, incluidos 21 billones de dólares para el Seguro Social y 33 billones de dólares para Medicare, es quizás hasta diez veces mayor. Es una deuda que puede y nunca se pagará.

Un asalto económico combinado por parte de Rusia y China contra el dólar estadounidense causaría una inflación de proporciones de Zimbabue. Los soldados no luchan si no se les paga, los policías y burócratas del gobierno no trabajan si sus cheques de pago no valen nada, y los ciudadanos saquean y disturbios si no pueden pagar comida. Y si la economía de los Estados Unidos implosiona, se llevará consigo la economía de la UE. Y viceversa.

Todas (o cualquiera) estas medidas no militares paralizarían las economías y los gobiernos de prácticamente todos los países de la OTAN, infligiendo una derrota aplastante a Estados Unidos y a la UE sin disparar un tiro. Pero Rusia también tiene una justificación completa y motivos convincentes para una respuesta militar. Y si se hace correctamente, podría resultar en una victoria total de una manera rápida y relativamente incruenta.





Teniendo esto en cuenta, también cabe señalar que a principios de 2017, el régimen de Kiev represó el Canal de Crimea del Norte, que había suministrado agua dulce a los 2,5 millones de ciudadanos de Crimea. Si bien la península de Crimea produce agua adecuada para sobrevivir, este acto criminal no solo afecta la salud y la calidad de vida de los ciudadanos, sino que también ha tenido un impacto extremadamente negativo en la agricultura, la economía y la ecología de la península. ↑
Ucrania ha estado utilizando ISIS y otros terroristas yihadistas en su guerra contra las Repúblicas del Donbass desde el comienzo de la guerra. A principios de 2015, _The Intercept _informó por primera vez de los vínculos entre ISIS y los neonazis ucranianos. Pronto siguieron otros informes creíbles, de fuentes tan divergentes como Antiwar.com, The American Thinker e incluso _The __New York Times _informaron sobre "tres batallones islámicos completos que luchan en el este de Ucrania". Todos estos informes son de 2015, y la presencia yihadista en Ucrania solo ha crecido desde entonces. ↑










“Expect Escalation of Conflict in Donbass and Ukraine Soon,” Says Foreign Correspondent


U.S. and Ukraine are already secretly preparing for the all-out war with Russia that they intend to make happen.




covertactionmagazine.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

Ojo a esto:

*A principios de diciembre, el agua del río Severdonetsk, que suministra más del 90% del agua del grifo municipal a todas las principales ciudades de la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) en el este de Ucrania (así como a las principales ciudades del Óblast de Donetsk bajo control ucraniano), estaba contaminada por agentes químicos y biológicos de fuentes en Jarkov y Slavyansk.

Esta contaminación, aumentada por el "fracking" en las áreas del Óblast de Donetsk bajo control ucraniano, ha hecho que el agua del grifo de la RPD no sea adecuada para cocinar o beber.


La contaminación y/o denegación de agua potable a las poblaciones civiles constituye una "grave violación" y, por lo tanto, califica como crimen de guerra, tanto en virtud del Estatuto del Tribunal de Nuremberg como del Cuarto Convenio de Ginebra. 1]

El ataque químico al río Severdonetsk no es la única amenaza química y biológica contra las Repúblicas del Donbass por parte de Ucrania y sus patrocinadores occidentales.

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, informó el 21 de diciembre que 120 mercenarios estadounidenses recibieron entregas de armas químicas en las ciudades ucranianas ocupadas en primera línea de Avdeevka y Krasny Liman para su uso en un posible ataque de bandera falsa que podría atribuirse a Rusia.*


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2022)

Se está enviando ese mensaje desde los medios usanos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

Mas extractos:

*El 21 de diciembre, cuatro días después de que se publicara la propuesta de tratado ruso, Ucrania, por orden de Estados Unidos y la OTAN, con imprudente desfachatez, volvió a enmendar la Constitución de Ucrania para permitir que las tropas extranjeras operaran en suelo ucraniano, en preparación para múltiples ejercicios de la OTAN que se celebrarán en Ucrania en 2022.

Estas incluyen nueve maniobras que se llevarán a cabo en 2022, y el número de efectivos militares que participarán en ellas casi se duplicará en comparación con 2021, a 64.000. 

El número de aviones y helicópteros se triplicará con creces, a 361, y los buques de guerra casi cuatro veces, a 256. Esta es una tremenda escalada militar, y aunque Rusia puede manejar fácilmente solo a los militares ucranianos, Rusia se enfrentará a un enemigo mucho más formidable si los refuerzos de la OTAN están en su lugar antes de que comiencen las hostilidades.

La ventana de oportunidad de Rusia para un ataque preventivo es cuestión de semanas, y el 29 de diciembre, el presidente Putin anunció que Rusia y Bielorrusia han programado sus propios ejercicios militares para febrero y marzo de 2022.*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

*El 4 de febrero de 2022 será el día de apertura de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno en Beijing, y Putin ha anunciado su intención de asistir. Estados Unidos y la OTAN tienen un historial de iniciar enfrentamientos militares y geopolíticos durante los Juegos Olímpicos, como se vio con el golpe de Maidan en 2014 durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Sochi y el ataque georgiano a Osetia del Sur durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Verano de 2008 en Beijing. Todos los factores anteriores han llevado a muchos analistas, incluido este autor, a predecir el inicio de importantes operaciones militares en febrero de 2022.*


----------



## Ajoporro (12 Ene 2022)

Pues cojonudo ... sólo nos faltaba éso, locos psicópatas a los mandos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

*Ucrania ha estado utilizando ISIS y otros terroristas yihadistas en su guerra contra las Repúblicas del Donbass desde el comienzo de la guerra. A principios de 2015, The Intercept informó por primera vez de los vínculos entre ISIS y los neonazis ucranianos. Pronto siguieron otros informes creíbles, de fuentes tan divergentes como Antiwar.com, The American Thinker e incluso The New York Times informaron sobre "tres batallones islámicos completos que luchan en el este de Ucrania". Todos estos informes son de 2015, y la presencia yihadista en Ucrania solo ha crecido desde entonces*


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (12 Ene 2022)

Hace un par de días pregunte a Alexa cuando iba a comenzar la tercera Guerra Mundial y dijo que sería a finales de verano de este año... 
Y sería por un encontronazo entre rusos y Yankees en Ucrania... 
Me quedé pasmado... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

Os he pegado párrafos sueltos, pero realmente vale la pena leerlo entero. Me gusta especialmente y es una pena que no sea lo habitual, que se enlace a fuentes en las afirmaciones más potentes. Además, así queda claro qué es información y qué opinión.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Ene 2022)

Consejo: no creerse nada.


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Ucrania ha estado utilizando ISIS y otros terroristas yihadistas en su guerra contra las Repúblicas del Donbass desde el comienzo de la guerra. A principios de 2015, The Intercept informó por primera vez de los vínculos entre ISIS y los neonazis ucranianos. Pronto siguieron otros informes creíbles, de fuentes tan divergentes como Antiwar.com, The American Thinker e incluso The New York Times informaron sobre "tres batallones islámicos completos que luchan en el este de Ucrania". Todos estos informes son de 2015, y la presencia yihadista en Ucrania solo ha crecido desde entonces*



Que mierda estoy leyendo.


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

Que miedo da todo esto.
Y como siempre nos meten la guerra en europa para destruirla siempre igual joder.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Que mierda estoy leyendo.



Hay fuentes suficientes en ese párrafo. Está la cosa de cojones.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Consejo: no creerse nada.



No es mal consejo, en su justa medida.
No tienes por qué creer la opinión que se vierte a lo largo del artículo, pero sinceramente creo que deberías analizar los hechos que se plasman, y a sus fuentes, y tratar de sacar conclusiones.


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hay fuentes suficientes en ese párrafo. Está la cosa de cojones.



Pues si, por una vez no faltan fuentes. Curioso esto.

PERO NO SON DE ISIS. Son separatistas chechenos.


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2022)

Vale, ahora volvemos al terreno magufo.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No es mal consejo, en su justa medida.
> No tienes por qué creer la opinión que se vierte a lo largo del artículo, pero sinceramente creo que deberías analizar los hechos que se plasman, y a sus fuentes, y tratar de sacar conclusiones.



yo solamente voy a luchar por mi terruño 
y si los perros me dan un arma pensando que voy a defender a su amo.
me cargare a 2 de esos mismos perros antes de ir al cementerio. 

eso es en lo que nos tenemos que centrar.
no en luchas apariencias y propaganda de Rusia o de EEUU.
que hagan lo que les salga de la polla pero que no molesten.


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2022)

Asi es.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (12 Ene 2022)

Propaganda fresquita desde el kremlin con amor


----------



## silenus (12 Ene 2022)

La OTAN avisa tras evidenciar otra vez la nula sintonía con Rusia: "Hay un riesgo real de conflicto armado en Europa"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> La OTAN avisa tras evidenciar otra vez la nula sintonía con Rusia: "Hay un riesgo real de conflicto armado en Europa"



Bla bla bla .ahí Rusia con si ejercito de reclutas novatos


----------



## tovarovsky (12 Ene 2022)

Jejejee....que os pensábais? Esta todo listo para vuestro exterminio impíos gentiles!! El timovirus sólo ha sido un intento para frenar la tercera guerra mundial, pero nada nos va a parar!!


----------



## LionelHutz (12 Ene 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Hace un par de días pregunte a Alexa cuando iba a comenzar la tercera Guerra Mundial y dijo que sería a finales de verano de este año...
> Y sería por un encontronazo entre rusos y Yankees en Ucrania...
> Me quedé pasmado...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...



octubre?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> Propaganda fresquita desde el kremlin con amor



En cuanto a la opinión del artículo, sí, se ve parcialidad.
Pero el hilo se llama "... con info inquietante". ¿Acaso no la hay?


----------



## Mtk (12 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Ucrania ha estado utilizando ISIS y otros terroristas yihadistas en su guerra contra las Repúblicas del Donbass desde el comienzo de la guerra. A principios de 2015, The Intercept informó por primera vez de los vínculos entre ISIS y los neonazis ucranianos. Pronto siguieron otros informes creíbles, de fuentes tan divergentes como Antiwar.com, The American Thinker e incluso The New York Times informaron sobre "tres batallones islámicos completos que luchan en el este de Ucrania". Todos estos informes son de 2015, y la presencia yihadista en Ucrania solo ha crecido desde entonces*



¿Dice algo que la encargada del transporte de esos yihadistas fue Turquía a través de Libia? Es para saber en qué punto estamos. Normalmente estos informes caen en saco roto, y cuando vuelven a ver la luz es con algún interés


----------



## Fígaro (12 Ene 2022)

Baya hombre, un plan secretísimo, y ahora vas tú y lo largas en Burbuja...cachissss


----------



## JAC 59 (12 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> octubre?



No cabe duda... Alexa nos lee.


----------



## John Connor (12 Ene 2022)

Guerra quimica, biologica, que mas da... venga, cuantas vacunas van a hacer falta? Por cuanto va a salir la broma? Total, esto ya lo pagan siempre los mismos... ademas de a quien le toque la china de pasar por ahi cuando metan el petardazo de falsa bandera...


----------



## amcxxl (12 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *"Espere una escalada del conflicto en Donbass y Ucrania pronto", dice el corresponsal extranjero*​
> Estados Unidos y Ucrania ya se están preparando en secreto para la guerra total con Rusia que pretenden hacer realidad.
> 
> _[Un tejano que se alistó como luchador por la libertad en el este de Ucrania, el autor Russell Bentley afirma que los halcones de guerra de la administración Biden y los funcionarios ucranianos neonazis están tramando un ataque de guerra química de "bandera falsa" para culpar a Putin como pretexto para declarar la guerra. -Editores]_
> ...




bueno, todos sabemos como funciona esto

se hundira el Maine otra vez y el culpable sera Putin, lo que justificara la guerra

la guerra es inevitable, el capitalismo realmente existente no da para mas, asi que hay que ir destruyendo paises para que la metropoli pueda seguir con su consumo desmedido, a base de saquear a los demas

evidentemente Rusia no se va a dejar, y China no se puede quedar de brazos cruzados ya que si no saben que los siguientes seran ellos


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Ene 2022)

Pues a ver si así se olvidan del puto coronavirus de los cojones y se vuelve a resolver los problemas por el método tradicional.


----------



## hyugaa (12 Ene 2022)

Rusia mandara varios pepinos en Yankilandia está vez no será unicamente europa que sera destruida

Y cuando yankilandia lanze las hostilidades China ira a por Taiwan y dejara en ruina buena parte de la flota de yankilandia

yankilandia piensa que Rusia y China y se chupan los dedos mientras ellos van formentandos golpes


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *El 4 de febrero de 2022 será el día de apertura de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno en Beijing, y Putin ha anunciado su intención de asistir. Estados Unidos y la OTAN tienen un historial de iniciar enfrentamientos militares y geopolíticos durante los Juegos Olímpicos, como se vio con el golpe de Maidan en 2014 durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Sochi y el ataque georgiano a Osetia del Sur durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Verano de 2008 en Beijing. Todos los factores anteriores han llevado a muchos analistas, incluido este autor, a predecir el inicio de importantes operaciones militares en febrero de 2022.*




He comprobado este párrafo, que estaba sin fuentes. 

•La movida de Osetia fue del 1 al 12 de agosto del 2008.
•Los Juegos Olímpicos de Verano del 2008 fueron del 8 al 24 de agosto. (En Beijing, como lo serán estos del 2022).


•La movida ucraniana se podría decir que empezó el 20 de febrero del 2014 (wiki) 
•Los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno del 2014 fueron del 7 al 23 de febrero (En Sochi, Rusia).



Inquietante es poco, la verdad.


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Ene 2022)

No falla, los republicanos alguno, pero los democratas USA la lían siempre, pero siempre fuera de su casa cuando en la suya les va mal, Jonhson y Vietnam, Wilson y Afganistas, Obama y sus putas primaveras arabes...
Que pesadilla de 'progres' de pacotilla, y todos ahí como gilipollas, haciendo campaña por el payaso senil de Biden
¿Putin? si hasta XiJiping les tiene ya más asco que a Trump
A ver si pasan rápido estos 3 años o estos asquerosos acaban metiéndonos a todos en un puto lío de cojones, sencillamente, porque el PLAN, resulta que después de todo, igual no era tanto SU PUTO PLAN.


----------



## Bishop (12 Ene 2022)

Si sirviera para quitarnos de encima todas las estupideces y maldades de todo tipo, que tenemos que sufrir desde hace un par de décadas (más o menos), por mi como si llegan hasta Lisboa...


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Ene 2022)

En resumen: 

Europa tiene que poner la boca y el culo y dejar que la horda de oro nos pase a todos a cuchillo hasta llegar al atlantico


----------



## amcxxl (12 Ene 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Rusia mandara varios pepinos en Yankilandia está vez no será unicamente europa que sera destruida
> 
> Y cuando yankilandia lanze las hostilidades China ira a por Taiwan y dejara en ruina buena parte de la flota de yankilandia
> 
> yankilandia piensa que Rusia y China y se chupan los dedos mientras ellos van formentandos golpes



bueno eso ya lo dijo el Ministro de Defensa ruso, lo primero que caera seran los centros de toma de decision, es decir la cabeza de la Bestia:

lease, Pentagono, el NORAD, el Cuartel General de la NATO en Bruselas y lo que tengan los perros en Londres

ademas , naturalmente los portaaviones yankees y los 2 ingleses recibiran sus respectivas andanadas de misiles supersonicos a la primera de cambio, lanzados desde submarinos o bombarderos estrategicos

bases principales como Ramstein y algunas mas donde hay armas atomicas en Europa Occidental seran borradas del mapa


----------



## TitusMagnificus (12 Ene 2022)

Hace demasiados años que no hay una gran guerra que purgue la sociedad. Como con el COVID no han podido arreglarlo ahora viene este episodio bélico. Ataos los machos.


----------



## Titanita Titilante (12 Ene 2022)

Resumen para vagos?


----------



## Lake (12 Ene 2022)

Si queréis ver una movida gorda en el Este buscad la explosión producida en Kazajstán, creo que ayer , que no tiene nada que envidiar a la del puerto de Beirut ( nucklear) ?
La he visto en el canal del lobo estepario en Telegram.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 Ene 2022)

Hay que tener cojones para decir que Ucrania quiere la guerra después de invadir Donbas y Crimea. De retorcer tanto la realidad estos hilos acabarán pareciendo un monólogo de Faemino y Cansado.


----------



## bocadRillo (12 Ene 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Si queréis ver una movida gorda en el Este buscad la explosión producida en Kazajstán, creo que ayer , que no tiene nada que envidiar a la del puerto de Beirut ( nucklear) ?
> La he visto en el canal del lobo estepario en Telegram.



FALSO

Es la explosión que hubo en Tianjin en 2015



Tened cuidado con este tipo de noticias, que luego nos las cuelan. Y el lobo estepario está como las maracas de Machín


----------



## TORREVIEJO (12 Ene 2022)

Rusia lo que tiene que hacer es reducirlos a escombros


----------



## alas97 (12 Ene 2022)

se acaba la plandemia y toca dosis de horror cósmico aderezado con topoles y armas químicas.

Menos mal que china ya fue juzgada en Nuremberg por crímenes contra la humanidad por soltar el bixo que no es bixo.... oh wait


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Ene 2022)

Qué pesados, todos los años así...., qué lancen las NUKES SANAS YA


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> se acaba la plandemia y toca dosis de horror cósmico aderezado con topoles y armas químicas.
> 
> Menos mal que china ya fue juzgada en Nuremberg por crímenes contra la humanidad por soltar el bixo que no es bixo.... oh wait



Hicieron una farsa de investigación un año después, qué más quieres. Y en cualquier caso tan responsables son los que dejan salir como los que dejan entrar


----------



## alas97 (12 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Hicieron una farsa de investigación un año después, qué más quieres. Y en cualquier caso tan responsables son los que dejan salir como los que dejan entrar



todos es parte del circo que se montaron. igual que con las supuestas guerras que nunca se darán


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> se acaba la plandemia y toca dosis de horror cósmico aderezado con topoles y armas químicas.
> 
> Menos mal que china ya fue juzgada en Nuremberg por crímenes contra la humanidad por soltar el bixo que no es bixo.... oh wait



Esta película empezó muchísimo antes que el bitxo, que algunos venís en el desenlace a decir de qué va la copla, sin tener idea.

Todo lo pasáis por el filtro de una camarilla de malos malosos con el único interés de acojonar a todo dios.

Y es que si puedes explicar el mundo separando entre malos y buenos (cosa que has hecho, te des cuenta o no), pues ni puta idea llevas.


----------



## alas97 (12 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Esta película empezó muchísimo antes que el bitxo, que algunos venís en el desenlace a decir de qué va la copla, sin tener idea.
> 
> Todo lo pasáis por el filtro de una camarilla de malos malosos con el único interés de acojonar a todo dios.
> 
> Y es que si puedes explicar el mundo separando entre malos y buenos (cosa que has hecho, te des cuenta o no), pues ni puta idea llevas.



en este mundo no hay buenos ni malos, solo intereses y mucha perfidia.


----------



## alas97 (12 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Esta película empezó muchísimo antes que el bitxo, que algunos venís en el desenlace a decir de qué va la copla, sin tener idea.
> 
> Todo lo pasáis por el filtro de una camarilla de malos malosos con el único interés de acojonar a todo dios.
> 
> Y es que si puedes explicar el mundo separando entre malos y buenos (cosa que has hecho, te des cuenta o no), pues ni puta idea llevas.



en este mundo no hay buenos ni malos, solo intereses y mucha perfidia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> en este mundo no hay buenos ni malos, solo intereses y mucha perfidia.



Ese el punto, sí.
Creo que te equivocas resumiendo lo que trata este hilo en que será una nueva ración de miedo porque el covic parece que se acaba.
Es mierda vieja y enquistada, hay hemeroteca aquí en burbuja del 2014 y siguientes para echar un vistazo.


----------



## elmegaduque (12 Ene 2022)

Putin, ¡mátanos!.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (12 Ene 2022)

Pues estaría bien. 
Una guerra significa quitar muchos derechos(no quedan muchos la verdad) a los ciudadanos, incluso anular las constituciones.
Será mas sufrimiento para los borregos, pero una oportunidad única para las élites.


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *El 4 de febrero de 2022 será el día de apertura de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno en Beijing, y Putin ha anunciado su intención de asistir. Estados Unidos y la OTAN tienen un historial de iniciar enfrentamientos militares y geopolíticos durante los Juegos Olímpicos, como se vio con el golpe de Maidan en 2014 durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Sochi y el ataque georgiano a Osetia del Sur durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Verano de 2008 en Beijing. Todos los factores anteriores han llevado a muchos analistas, incluido este autor, a predecir el inicio de importantes operaciones militares en febrero de 2022.*



El plazo dado por Rusia vence antes de las olimpiadas... Y la respuesta deRusia, también. pa'que lo sepa.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Hay que tener cojones para decir que Ucrania quiere la guerra después de invadir Donbas y Crimea. De retorcer tanto la realidad estos hilos acabarán pareciendo un monólogo de Faemino y Cansado.



tu eres un retarded que no te enteras ni por donde sale el Sol.

Ucrania fue ocupada por la OTAN, es una colonia que se dirige desde la embajada yankee en Kiev
el Estado ucraniano dentro de los limites administrativos de la ex-Republica Sovietica de Ucrania termino en 2014 cuando el presidente constitucional fue derrocado por un golpe de estado sangriento promovido por la OTAN y todas las disposiciones constitucionales que fundamentaban la condicion de estado de Ucrania, empezando por el status del idioma ruso . la neutralidad, etc... fueron liquidadas el 22 de febrero de 2014

el estado fallido actual "The Ukraine" es una herramienta de USA para la guerra contra Rusia al que le quedan dos dias dado que se fundamenta en el auto-odio y que sera liquidado por USA como cualquier otro activo consumible

Crimea fue entregada por los "ucranianos" leales (que son rusos) a la Federacion de Rusia

esta es toda la invasion de Crimea en la base principal de la flota ucraniana, contada por un medio NWO occidental

se bajo la bandera de Ucrania y se izo la Rusa, despues se cambiaron de uniforme y tan contentos (solo el 10% se volvio a Ucrania, es decirlos que eran realmente forasteros).
De hecho muchos de esos marineros rusos eran de la flota sovietica del Mar Negro hasta 1997 que se "repartio" y algunos tomaron el uniforme ucraniano
Ahora el Almirante de la Flota de Ucrania en 2014 es vicealmirante de la Flota Rusa del Pacifico


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (12 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El plazo dado por Rusia vence antes de las olimpiadas... Y la respuesta deRusia, también. pa'que lo sepa.



¿Cuál es el plazo que dieron los rusos?


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el plazo que dieron los rusos?



Se hablaba de una semana, después de las "reuniones" correspondientes,
aunque parece que es Enero cumplido. Que tampoco hará falta, seguramente.


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2022)

También pensaba lo mismo, pero EEUU (Y la UE) tienen pocas alternativas con la que viene.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (12 Ene 2022)

En Ucrania hay armas de destrucción masiva..


----------



## Santolin (12 Ene 2022)

El que saca las bombas pa enseñarlas es un parguela


----------



## CocoVin (12 Ene 2022)

Se ve que con el virus y la vacuna no la vamos a palmar los suficientes...

Se montan una guerra pactada sin grandes armas de destrucción masiva, nos matan a la mitad del planeta, y ya se les queda el mundo feliz que desean.

NWO win win!


----------



## ChortiHunter (12 Ene 2022)

A lo mejor para encubrir todas las repentinitis que se supone que van a ocurrir va a enlistarlos en la guerra, hacerlos palmar en el campo o inventarse que Rusia o quien sea ha usado un arma química/biológica.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 Ene 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> tu eres un retarded que no te enteras ni por donde sale el Sol.
> 
> Ucrania fue ocupada por la OTAN, es una colonia que se dirige desde la embajada yankee en Kiev
> el Estado ucraniano dentro de los limites administrativos de la ex-Republica Sovietica de Ucrania termino en 2014 cuando el presidente constitucional fue derrocado por un golpe de estado sangriento promovido por la OTAN y todas las disposiciones constitucionales que fundamentaban la condicion de estado de Ucrania, empezando por el status del idioma ruso . la neutralidad, etc... fueron liquidadas el 22 de febrero de 2014
> ...



No te lo crees ni tú, palmerito putinés.

El golpe de estado lo dan aquellos que amañan las elecciones año tras año, y no se quedan contentos con amañar las elecciones sino que también se dedican a difundir bulos para dividir a la población y crear un clima bélico. Por ejemplo, rumores de que van a prohibir el idioma ruso en Ucrania. Toda esa basura de propaganda emanando de los vertederos propagandísticos del Kremlin 24/7 hasta que hay suficiente tracción como para provocar un enfrentamiento civil. Y después de prender la mecha llega el apoyo militar, suministros, etc.

Es la misma historia de siempre, en España lo vivieron nuestros antepasados al ser enfrentados por los grandes poderes hasta que la situación saltó por los aires. Nadie ganó, todos perdieron.

PD.: El mierderendum de Crimea no lo reconoce nadie, solo podían votar los soldados rusos y otros emigrados. Si eso tuviera algún valor legal entonces cualquier región se podría separar o anexar a otro país.


----------



## silenus (12 Ene 2022)

La Agencia Internacional de la Energía acusa a Rusia de «estrangular» el suministro de gas a Europa


El director ejecutivo de la AIE asegura que lo mantiene artificialmente reducido por las tensiones geopolíticas sobre Ucrania



www.abc.es


----------



## NIKK (13 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Ucrania ha estado utilizando ISIS y otros terroristas yihadistas en su guerra contra las Repúblicas del Donbass desde el comienzo de la guerra. A principios de 2015, The Intercept informó por primera vez de los vínculos entre ISIS y los neonazis ucranianos. Pronto siguieron otros informes creíbles, de fuentes tan divergentes como Antiwar.com, The American Thinker e incluso The New York Times informaron sobre "tres batallones islámicos completos que luchan en el este de Ucrania". Todos estos informes son de 2015, y la presencia yihadista en Ucrania solo ha crecido desde entonces*



Moros con nazis? ahí has patinao colega, pero que te has metido una hostia impresionante, no un simple patinazo.


----------



## Arthas98 (13 Ene 2022)

Hazte así que tienes lefa de Putin en la boca y das asco


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Ene 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Moros con nazis? ahí has patinao colega, pero que te has metido una hostia impresionante, no un simple patinazo.



Tranquilo, colega, que igual patinas tú.

Al Bara Shishani estuvo tres añitos de nada coordinando operaciones desde Kiev.









How Ukraine became the unlikely home for Isis leaders escaping the caliphate


Ukrainian authorities announced last week they had arrested a top Isis commander in Kiev in a joint operation with the CIA. He appears to be one of many to have made Ukraine their home, writes Oliver Carroll in Kiev




www.google.com







Aquí tienes más cosis, enlazadas en el párrafo que citas (y que dices que soy yo quien se ha patinao colega).
Una es del NYTimes, pero es de pago.









In Midst of War, Ukraine Becomes Gateway for Jihad


Volunteer battalions are key to Ukraine’s fight against Russian-backed separatists. A reporter goes inside a Chechen-led battalion.




theintercept.com





Islamic Battalions, Stocked With Chechens, Aid Ukraine in War With Rebels (Published 2015) 




Y te dejo más, para que veas lo facilito que lo tenían en ukroland, colega: 
_
The opportunity to pick a destination of choice during the deportation process plays a large role. Since an agreement between the governments of Ukraine and Turkey on the readmission of persons had taken effect, any citizen of a state that has a visa-free regime with Ukraine, once in a migration prison in Turkey, can potentially choose Ukraine as the point of deportation where the local government is obliged to accept them. Citizens who fought for ISIS and other non-governmental armed groups in Syria and Iraq enjoy this same freedom of choice. 

...
With the militarization of the Turkish border, we can assume that those arriving from the conflict zone to Ukraine after 2016 are not simple fighters. Rather, they are part of a small group with access to enough power and resources enabling them to leave the Islamic State and hide their real identities. This scheme applies to the case of Al Bara Shishani who has been hiding in Ukraine since 2018. Caesar Khozashvili, the real name of the Georgian national, has been the deputy military commander of the Islamic State since 2013. He fled to Turkey and journeyed to Ukraine where he coordinated the activities of the Islamic State’s special operations and surveillance unit. Eventually, he was captured and extradited. 

Islamic State militants have been detained in Ukraine more than once. Most of them perceive the state to be a temporary hideout, suitable for transporting people and weapons, and serving as a place to obtain fake documents. 100 One-hundred people linked to terrorist organizations were identified by SSU since 2016. The figures may be surprising as the topic of IS terrorists operating in Ukraine is poorly covered by the media and government in their strategy of silencing the problem_.

Ale, colega, a patinar.


----------



## TutanKabron (13 Ene 2022)

Y Aliens malignos y Nazis resucitados también están en ucrania para invadir a Rusia, Pero el príncipe de la Luz Putin, con el resto de seres de luz rusos, abortaran la guerra con una invasión preventiva que librara a los ucranianos de bien de las garras judeo masonicas del nucleo del mal anglosionista etc, etc,.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Ene 2022)

Es la única posible guerra que de producirse tendremos 0 refugiados.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Ene 2022)

Aunque esto no es conspiraciones el magufo de Damián galerón pronostica la guerra para mayo.
Y lo peor que pasará como siempre con los putos usanos que empezarán la guerra y los pepinos caerán en Europa.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Ucrania ha estado utilizando ISIS y otros terroristas yihadistas en su guerra contra las Repúblicas del Donbass desde el comienzo de la guerra. A principios de 2015, The Intercept informó por primera vez de los vínculos entre ISIS y los neonazis ucranianos. Pronto siguieron otros informes creíbles, de fuentes tan divergentes como Antiwar.com, The American Thinker e incluso The New York Times informaron sobre "tres batallones islámicos completos que luchan en el este de Ucrania". Todos estos informes son de 2015, y la presencia yihadista en Ucrania solo ha crecido desde entonces*



En Ucrania hay muchos chechenos renegados, refugiados por criminales de guerra y delincuentes, lo de los batallones islamicos, se referiran a los tartaros de Ucrania, los moros magrebies y de oriente medio, dan mucho el cante, no son faciles de ocultar a los medios.

PD- El ejercito ukro, ha mejorado mucho en artilleria antitanque, drones y puede arrollar perfectamente a los milicianos del Donbass, la incognita no es cuando estallara el conflicto, la incognita es la respuesta rusa !!!.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (13 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que la mayoría de la gente espera una invasión y lo que podría producirse es un golpe de estado prorruso en Ucrania con una posible guerra civil posterior.

Y una avalancha de nazis ucranianos refugiados en Europa.


----------



## Nicors (13 Ene 2022)

Los follaputineses no obvies al grupo wagner, que no son hermanitas de la caridad, sino mercenarios. Las guerras románticas terminaron hace siglos.


----------



## mazuste (13 Ene 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> _Yo creo que la mayoría de la gente espera una invasión y lo que podría producirse es un golpe de estado prorruso en Ucrania con una posible guerra civil posterior._
> 
> _Y una avalancha de nazis ucranianos refugiados en Europa._



Es algo de lo que poco se comenta, pero que si que hay mimbres para ello.


----------



## hyugaa (13 Ene 2022)

Tampoco descarto que HAGAN ESTO PARA VENDER MÁS ARMAS A SUS PUTILLAS RESPECTIVAS, PERDON QUERIA DECIR SOCIO


----------



## silenus (14 Ene 2022)

Rusia amenaza a EE.UU. con desplegar tropas en Venezuela y Cuba


Moscú «no descarta» la medida tras calificar de «fallidas» las reuniones con Washington y la OTAN por Ucrania




www.abc.es













Estados Unidos responderá de forma "decisiva" si Rusia envía tropas o misiles a Cuba y Venezuela


Moscú ha movido sus fichas latinoamericanas sobre el tablero de la geoestrategia internacional: Cuba y Venezuela como posible enroque de Ucrania. Esa es la amenaza del gobierno de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## silenus (14 Ene 2022)

Ucrania denuncia un ciberataque a gran escala contra el sistema informático del Gobierno


Kiev dice que “es pronto” para señalar un culpable pero que Rusia ya fue origen de acciones similares. Mientras, Moscú asegura que se le ha “acabado la paciencia” para esperar compromisos de EE UU y la OTAN




elpais.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Ucrania denuncia un ciberataque a gran escala contra el sistema informático del Gobierno
> 
> 
> Kiev dice que “es pronto” para señalar un culpable pero que Rusia ya fue origen de acciones similares. Mientras, Moscú asegura que se le ha “acabado la paciencia” para esperar compromisos de EE UU y la OTAN
> ...



Polonia, algo parecido.


----------



## Wein (14 Ene 2022)

si Ucrania y Polonia han sido atacados me da que, esta vez sí, se va a sancionar a Rusia en la venta de gas a Europa.


----------



## silenus (16 Ene 2022)

Ucrania presiona a Alemania para que le proporcione armas ante una posible invasión rusa


El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andrei Melnik, ha pedido este domingo a la ministra de Exteriores alemana, Annalena Baerbock, que prometa a las




www.vozpopuli.com













Rusia asegura que la tensión en la frontera con Ucrania es "demasiado alta"


El Kremlin aseguró el sábado que la tensión en la frontera entre Rusia y Ucrania es "demasiado alta", según ha manifestado Dmitri Peskov, el portavoz del




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## elKaiser (17 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tú, palmerito putinés.
> 
> El golpe de estado lo dan aquellos que amañan las elecciones año tras año, y no se quedan contentos con amañar las elecciones sino que también se dedican a difundir bulos para dividir a la población y crear un clima bélico. Por ejemplo, rumores de que van a prohibir el idioma ruso en Ucrania. Toda esa basura de propaganda emanando de los vertederos propagandísticos del Kremlin 24/7 hasta que hay suficiente tracción como para provocar un enfrentamiento civil. Y después de prender la mecha llega el apoyo militar, suministros, etc.
> 
> ...



Claro, como Kosovo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ojo a esto:
> 
> *A principios de diciembre, el agua del río Severdonetsk, que suministra más del 90% del agua del grifo municipal a todas las principales ciudades de la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) en el este de Ucrania (así como a las principales ciudades del Óblast de Donetsk bajo control ucraniano), estaba contaminada por agentes químicos y biológicos de fuentes en Jarkov y Slavyansk.
> 
> ...




Vaia vaia 



_La unidad más cercanaa la estación de Ruzhino es la 16ª Brigada de Defensa Química, Biológica y de Radiación del Distrito Militar del Este con sede en Lesozavodsk.
Uno de los vehículos vistos en el tren coincide con un vehículo de reconocimiento químico RHM-6._


----------



## silenus (19 Ene 2022)

Bielorrusia anuncia maniobras conjuntas con Rusia en febrero en sus fronteras occidentales y meridionales


El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, ha asegurado este lunes que el Ejército del país...




www.europapress.es


----------



## silenus (19 Ene 2022)

Rusia se cierra a hablar sobre Ucrania y lleva más tropas al este de Europa


La ofensiva diplomática occidental para arrancar una solución a la tensión sobre Ucrania se está topando con el muro ruso. Rusia insiste en las “líneas rojas” de




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nico (19 Ene 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>




Qué temazo Azog !!   

No lo conocía. Me hizo acordar a este otro:


----------



## silenus (20 Ene 2022)

EEUU y Rusia encaran tensas negociaciones entre ultimátums y acusaciones


El secretario de Estado de EEUU, Antony Blinken, ha dicho que no entregará ninguna respuesta por escrito sobre las garantías de seguridad que exige Rusia para solucionar la crisis




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## silenus (20 Ene 2022)

Rusia anuncia maniobras a gran escala con 140 buques y España adelanta una fragata al Mar Negro


Al respecto, seis grandes buques de desembarco de las Flotas rusas del Norte y el Báltico ya han partido desde el puerto de Baltisk (enclave ruso de




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 Feb 2022)

Al final se lía 

China será el árbitro


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Feb 2022)

Mañana se reúnen rasPutin y Winnie The Poo, la primera vez en dos años que el segundo se reúne en persona con un dirigente extranjero, si no me equivoco.

Muy interesante qué saldrá de ahí. Si hay lazos potentes en contraposición al amenazante paquete de sanciones yanki, la posición de Creepy Joe se debilita tanto como sus rodillas.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Feb 2022)

EEUU confía en que el MAD haga que el conflicto sea únicamente en Ucrania, como la Guerra de Corea, la de Vietnam o la de Yugoslavia.

Pero en aquella época EEUU no estaba tan arruinado, sus halcones y magnates no tenían tanto poder, la URRS estaba bien asentada en el mapa y China en plena reconstrucción evitaba conflictos que no afectaran a sus fronteras . El MAD era totalmente disuasorio y no había peligros inmediatos para las potencias agredidas, actualmente las fronteras de Rusia no se extienden a sus satélites estando arrinconada por la OTAN y China es potencia global de la que no sabemos a ciencia cierta si tiene o no tropas desplegadas ni donde. En aquella época tener cuatro estrellas era el final de la carrera militar, hoy en día es sólo el inicio de la carrera corporativa y el Pentágono se comporta al respecto.
En aquella época había que poner tropas sobre el terreno para mandar una nación a la edad media, en esta basta un centro de datos bien comunicado con profesionales competentes para destruir las cadenas logísticas. Podemos suponer cómo se iniciaría la guerra, pero es difícil saber cómo acabará, ni siquiera podemos estar seguros de que Rusia o China necesiten disparar un sólo tiro para mandarnos a la edad de piedra ya que nuestros sistemas de defensa, energía y suministros están totalmente informatizados.


----------



## al loro (4 Feb 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Hace un par de días pregunte a Alexa cuando iba a comenzar la tercera Guerra Mundial y dijo que sería a finales de verano de este año...
> Y sería por un encontronazo entre rusos y Yankees en Ucrania...
> Me quedé pasmado...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...



Pues yo le pregunto "cuando empezará la tercera guerra"
Y me dice desde 2027 hasta 2032


----------



## Loignorito (4 Feb 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Opción diplomática: ¿lo perseguirá la administración Biden?*
> El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin y el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Sergey Lavrov han dicho varias veces que Rusia está dispuesta a usar la fuerza militar si Ucrania o la OTAN amenazan aún más a sus ciudadanos en Donbass o sus intereses nacionales estratégicos.
> 
> Rusia, sin embargo, primero ha propuesto una solución diplomática que Estados Unidos parece estar rechazando.
> ...



Rusia debería cambiar su retórica pública y expresar con claridad absoluta, que su enemigo son los EEUU. Que si persisten en la agrasión a través de los proxys europeos, el ataque será contra ellos. Remarcando que mientras desde ninguna base europea se les ataque , que tampoco les atacarán. Y que soltarán hasta el último pepino nuclear sobre USA e Inglaterra.

Será curioso observar si se lía, cuantas respuestas europeas aparecen en 'prime time'. Creo que la mayoría esperarán a ver como va la cosa.


----------

